# Placenta Encapsulation.



## xSarahM

I'm not sure if this is the right place to be posting this, sorry if its not.

I recently decided i want to encapsulate my placenta. I dont want to do it myself as i dont think i'd be able to stomach it. I have a few questions for anyone who has done/is doing this:

- How much did you pay for someone to do it? (UK)
- What did they mix it in with? (i've heard they sometimes mix it in with like tea leaves and stuff.)
- What size capsules did they put them in? (I've seen most places say 00, but some say 0.)
- How quickly did they do it for you?
- How many a day did you take?
- What benefits did you personally experience from doing it?


Any other kind of information would be great, too.
Thank you!


----------



## lozzy21

There was a lady on here who did it herself, i cant remember who it was though.


----------



## lozzy21

https://www.babyandbump.com/natural-parenting/211089-placenta-updates-pg1.html

Thats a link of the thread.


----------



## NaturalMomma

- How much did you pay for someone to do it? (UK)
*I did mine myself since I'm already a specialist in it. Here in US you can spend anywhere from $50 - $300 on it.*

- What did they mix it in with? (i've heard they sometimes mix it in with like tea leaves and stuff.)
*I did just placenta. If you mix it with herbs or food the shelf life will decrease to whatever you mix it withs shelf life. The only time I use herbs is on special request.*

- What size capsules did they put them in? (I've seen most places say 00, but some say 0.)
*0 is better in my opinion. It goes down easier and makes more pills. With 00 I get around 100 - 150 and with 0 I get around 200 - 250*

- How quickly did they do it for you?
*You want to start the process ASAP. It can be left out in room temp for 3 hours and in a fridge for 4 days. It is best not to freeze it as that will decrease the nutrients left in it. So you'll want to start within that first 4 days. Most will come to the hospital and pick it up (or at your home if you had a homebirth) and then drop it off in 24 hours*

- How many a day did you take?
*It changed as my needs changed. You can take up to 9 pills a day, but not all at once, spaced out.*

- What benefits did you personally experience from doing it?
*I experienced energy, healthy lactation, no PPD (had it before), slept well, just felt great.*


----------



## lousielou

-*How much did you pay for someone to do it? (UK)* I paid £80 to hire a kit and did it myself. 
- *What did they mix it in with? (i've heard they sometimes mix it in with like tea leaves and stuff.)* Nothing - just pure placental goodness! :lol:
- *What size capsules did they put them in? (I've seen most places say 00, but some say 0.)* I have no idea - they came with the kit.
- *How quickly did they do it for you?* It took me about twenty minutes to prep the placenta for the dehydration bit, then about an hour or so to actually make up the capsules. 
- *How many a day did you take?* I took up to 4 for the first 6 weeks, and now take them as and when I feel I need a boost. 
- *What benefits did you personally experience from doing it?* I had a placenta smoothis about an hour after the birth and that was AMAZING. I was bouncing off the walls - absolutely fantastic! The capsules themselves are fab too. I am coping really well with less sleep, no PPD (not even a hint) and lots of energy. 

If you're thinking of doing it, I honestly cannot recommend it strongly enough. My only regret is that I didn't do it with my eldest. Fantastic! :)


----------



## xSarahM

Thanks girls! I'm really keen on doing it. I shrugged it off entirely until one of the girls on here mentioned that it decreases the chances of PPD. (I hadnt even looked into it, i just said no straight off.) But since then i researched into it, and after seeing all the benefits, i am definately doing it!

Although i dont want to encapsulate them myself. I dont think i could stomach it, i can barely cut up raw chicken.


----------



## Freya

Thanks for starting this thread, I've been inspired! On the look out for a local service now.... Or maybe it's simple to do at home?


----------



## lousielou

Easy peasy to do at home :thumbup: I am as squeamish as they come, but wasn't icked out at all. You steam the placenta before chopping it up - all you have to do it stick it in the steamer. It really is easy, and much cheaper to do yourself :)


----------



## Kess

This appeals to me, but we've no spare money atm for a kit or paying a professional. I think you can buy empty capsules though, so I guess I could do it that way?

So, could I steam it in a collander over some water in a pan on the stove? Then you chop it up (or chop it first?) and then dry it somehow - how? And then stick it in the blender until it's powder and put it in the capsules and take how many a day?


----------



## lousielou

I think you could do it without a kit... You'd steam it on the stove yes, then dry it out in the oven at a really really low temp I should think. Then grind it in a blender/food processor, and then transfer into capsules. The one thing I'd say you'd need to buy would be the capsule-maker thingy as I imagine it'd be really fiddly to do it by hand. You can get them quite cheaply on sites like eBay though:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200629587569

:)


----------



## birdiex

OT but Sarah I'm really glad you're still wanting to do it! Did your MIL not know anybody who could have helped, or do you think she'd even do it for you if she had a kit? She doesn't seem squeamish and knows the benefits so I doubt she'd be clumsy with your placentas!


----------



## Nikki_d72

Here's a link to a blog explaining the "how to" : https://www.drmomma.org/2010/08/happy-pills-placenta-encapsulation.html

HTH. I'm wanting to do it as well but have heard it can be hard getting the empty capsules in to NZ as customs may think they are for illegal drug production, haha, that would be quite funny to have to explain to them....

My DH won't have a bar of it so it'll be me doing it if I can stomach it. I'm a veggie too, so it may put me off if it smells like meat cooking but I do cook meat for OH and DD, so should be fine. I should put my foot down and say I'm not cooking him any more meat if he won't do this for me, but I know it's meant to be done with good vibes and love and he does have a pretty weak stomach, so I wouldn't awant to insist and all the good vibes get yakked away!


----------



## syntaxerror

Only place I'm seeing it locally costs $250.

I couldn't even look at the pics at https://www.drmomma.org/2010/08/happy-pills-placenta-encapsulation.html without gagging so I guess that's out, lol.


----------



## cranberry987

i love the idea of hiring a kit, found this one https://placentanetwork.com/remedies/Placenta-Kits/DIY-Hire-Kit.asp

lol at the blender, but i dont know what i expected really :)


----------



## xSarahM

Thanks girls, i really done think i could do it myself. I know looking at pictures of other peoples placentas are different than when its actually your own, but i still dont think i'd be comfortable.

Also, Paige. I've spoke to MIL and she said that one of the other midwives will do both/ for 80 pounds, and MIL has said she'll even pay it for me. Which i'm not going to complain about :thumbup:

For all the other girls who read this thread and think that they dont want to eat their placenta, please read up on the benefits of it! When i first thought about it i had really negative thoughts. "Eww, its a human meat!" things like that, but now i couldnt be happier with my choice. My babies are getting all their nutrients through it, and when they dont need it anymore, im going to get all the nutrients i can from it, which in return will be great for my LO's too.

:flower:


----------



## birdiex

Wow, that's so great and very generous of MIL! I'm so glad you're really geared up about doing it! Go you! xx


----------

